# PS Vita Discussion thread



## Sarath (Dec 2, 2011)

*PS Vita* 

*Release Date:* *22nd Feb, 2012* *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_Vita

*Price:* *Rs.20000/- Wifi** and Rs.25000/- Wifi+3G* 

*www.indianvideogamer.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/vita-story.jpg

It retail price in US is $250 (Rs.12500) and $300 (3G) (Rs.15000). It is ironic that it sells for almost 10000 more in India.

Also the mandatory memory cards which are propriety are very expensive, and are used for game saves and storing other data.
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/12/Playstation_vita_media.svg/200px-Playstation_vita_media.svg.png

*Specs:*
CPU- ARM® Cortex™-A9 core (4 core)
GPU- SGX543MP4+
Main memory- 512MB
VRAM- 128MB

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/89/PlayStation_Vita_Layout.svg/800px-PlayStation_Vita_Layout.svg.png
Full specs: (Extensive list warning!) Source- PlayStation Vita-PlayStation Vita, PS Vita System


Spoiler



Specifications for PlayStation®Vita
Model Number
PCH-1000 series
CPU
ARM® Cortex™-A9 core (4 core)
GPU
SGX543MP4+
Main memory
512MB
VRAM
128MB
External Dimensions
Approx. 182.0 x 18.6 x 83.5mm (width x height x depth) (tentative, excludes largest projection)
Weight
Approx 279g (3G/Wi-Fi model)
Approx 260g (Wi-Fi model)
Screens
Front touchscreen: 5 inches (16:9), 960 x 544, approx. 16 million colours, OLED multi touch screen, capacitive type.
Rear touch pad
Multi touch pad, capacitive type.
Cameras
     - Front camera.
     - Rear camera.
     - Frame rate: 120fps@320x240(QVGA), 60fps@640x480(VGA).
     - Resolution: Up to 640x480(VGA).
Sound
     - Built-in stereo speakers.
     - Built-in microphone.
Sensors
      - Six-axis motion sensing system (three-axis gyroscope, three-axis accelerometer).
      - Three-axis electronic compass.
Location
      - Built-in GPS (3G / Wi-Fi model only).
      - Wi-Fi location service support.
Keys / Switches
      - PS button.
      - Power button.
      - Directional buttons (Up/Down/Right/Left).
      - Action buttons (Triangle, Circle, Cross, Square).
      - Shoulder buttons (Right/Left).
      - Right stick, Left stick.
      - START button, SELECT button, Volume buttons (+/-).
Wireless communications
      - Mobile network connectivity (3G / Wi-Fi model only).
      - 3G modem (data communication): HSDPA/HSUPA, GSM/GPRS/EDGE.
      - IEEE 802.11b/g/n (n = 1x1)(Wi-Fi) (Infrastructure mode/Ad-hoc mode).
      - Bluetooth® 2.1+EDR (A2DP/AVRCP/HSP).
Slots / Ports
      - PlayStation Vita card slot.
      - Memory card slot.
      - SIM card slot (3G / Wi-Fi model only).
      - Multi-use port (for USB data communication, DC IN, Audio [Stereo Out / Mono In].
      - Headset jack (Stereo mini jack) (for Audio [Stereo Out / Mono In]).
      - Accessory port.
Power
      - Built-in Lithium-ion Battery: DC3.7V 2210mAh
      - AC adaptor: DC 5V
Operating Environment Temperature
5°C ˜ 35°C
Supported AV content
Music
      - MP3 MPEG - 1/2 Audio Layer 3, MP4 (MPEG-4 AAC), WAVE (Linear PCM).
Videos
      - MPEG-4 Simple Profile (AAC). H.264/MPEG-4 AVC High/Main/Baseline Profile (AAC).
Photos
      - JPEG (Exif 2.2.1), TIFF, BMP, GIF, PNG.




Launch line up: India: Pricing:


> Army Corps of Hell
> Asphalt: Injection
> Dungeon Hunter: Alliance
> Everybody’s Golf (Rs 2,199)
> ...


Source: IndianVideoGamer | Video Game News, Video Game Reviews, Indian Video Games |  Playstation Vita price, release date and launch line-up for India revealed

List:
[gs]0ArXEX7L5lfx1dDU4QmxLWnpzZ080bThqcVRUX1JCbVE[/gs]


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2011)

^Oh yeah heard about it....
5" screen size.
A9 Dual core proccy
PowerVR 534MP4 GPU


----------



## sukant (Dec 2, 2011)

Hoping it to be revolution among the PMP's

@Zangetsu
Awesome Sig bro


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2011)

just read the news that though the psp vita is going to be available at a reasonable price but the most necessary part i.e memory module is going to be much expensive


----------



## vickybat (Dec 2, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^Oh yeah heard about it....
> 5" screen size.
> A9 Dual core proccy
> PowerVR 534MP4 GPU



Nope its got a A9 Quad core (MPcore) proccy and not a dual core.
The gpu is *PowerVR SGX543MP4 +* which is also a quadcore gpu.

Note the + suffix after mp4. Its a custom made gpu specially designed for PSV and not the one used in current smartphones.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2011)

^yes.... even iphone 4S has same range of PowerVR SGX543MP2 GPU


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2011)

Hoping it sells good. iPod Touch/iPhone and Android phones have pretty much killed the handheld gaming market.


----------



## nims11 (Dec 17, 2011)

PS VITA hits japan stores.

PlayStation Vita hits store shelves | The Japan Times Online


----------



## Sarath (Jan 30, 2012)

Updated OP with price and release date. Also the launch line up of games for India.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

20k...is really a heavy price


----------



## nims11 (Jan 30, 2012)

i think it will come down to 15K in a year.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 31, 2012)

I will be getting this in near future. Hope this sells well than what it did in Japan.


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2012)

Wiki said:
			
		

> On December 17, 2011, the PlayStation Vita was launched in Japan with 325,000 units sold in the first few days after the launch but sales dropped 78% in the 2nd week ending on December 25, 2011 to only 74,000 units sold.





vamsi_krishna said:


> I will be getting this in near future. Hope this sells well than what it did in Japan.


Japan has been Sony's stronghold. With Vita not selling well over there, I don't see it will sell "well" anywhere else.


			
				*www.lazygamer.net/general-news/the-vita-is-selling-worse-than-the-psp/ said:
			
		

> 324,859 -> 72,479 -> 42,648 -> 42,915 -> 18,361



Like I posted above, faster mobiles and tablets are making Handheld gaming devices redundant. People are happy with iPod touch/iPhone/iPad/Android phones/Android tablets and don't really care about phyiscal controls anymore. I care, and if you do too...we all are a minority.

Only a while till a mobile comes up with PSP Vita's SoC as far as "powerful" factor is concerned.

lol @ this again. Compared to another flop Nintendo 3DS...

**www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-01-25-playstation-vita-japan-sales-slowest-yet*



> *Media Create hardware sales: Week 3, 2012 (Jan 16 - Jan 22)*
> 
> 3DS - 80,960 (100,668)
> PS3 - 21,155 (30,332)
> ...






nims11 said:


> i think it will come down to 15K in a year.


29,800 JPY converts into 19,180 INR for the Wifi + 3G model. 6K premium?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 31, 2012)

This one deserves the love. They are giving a quad core powered gaming console, at a lower price than many of the single and dual core mobile phones.

Sony has announced some goodies for pre orders and to the launch day buyers. Wonder how much it will have impact on the sales figures. If Sony gets their strategy right, then it might not end up having poor sales on the launch day. But, nothing can be guaranteed.

Then again, there are some games like UC, which are much more popular and console sellers in countries outside Japan. This might bump the sales figures a bit. I don't know what Japanese folks have against UC


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2012)

Price it around iPod touch. It will sell.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jan 31, 2012)

ps vitas major drawback is sony forcing you to remain connected to their server while you transfer something in your console.
1: it forces you to update your firmware as soon as it is released.
2: for everyone who wants a to mod their console, this is a bit problematic (i know i know, noone here wants to mod )
3: final n the most IMPORTANT thing, *PRIVACY*. sony is watching you, no matter whatever you are doing, they have every single detail about your data. itz a violation of everyones privacy. what if i want to transfer my personal videos (ahem ahem ) to my console... this really is not acceptable at any level.

die sony die...


----------



## nims11 (Jan 31, 2012)

ico said:


> 29,800 JPY converts into 19,180 INR for the Wifi + 3G model. 6K premium?



(US release)
wifi only model will be priced 250 USD ( 12 417 INR).
wifi+3g model will be priced 300 USD (14 900 INR).

anyways, being a happy PSP owner and running out of good PSP titles, I would definitely want to go for Vita once price comes down and the firmware bugs are resolved (better if the PS vita homebrew scene becomes as awesome as PSP).



bharat_14101991 said:


> ps vitas major drawback is sony forcing you to remain connected to their server while you transfer something in your console.
> 1: it forces you to update your firmware as soon as it is released.
> 2: for everyone who wants a to mod their console, this is a bit problematic (i know i know, noone here wants to mod )
> 3: final n the most IMPORTANT thing, *PRIVACY*. sony is watching you, no matter whatever you are doing, they have every single detail about your data. itz a violation of everyones privacy. what if i want to transfer my personal videos (ahem ahem ) to my console... this really is not acceptable at any level.
> ...



right.. Sony learnt something from the PSP/PS3 modding scene, but These solutions won't help them attracting buyers.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 31, 2012)

This was a day one purchase for me but that was when I thought the price was 15k. But now it looks like a rich mans toy. 

But I guess it's good to play it safe for now. 

BTW it sells for 19k in UAE for this bundle > *PS Vita (Wi-Fi Only) with Uncharted: Golden Abyss and 4GB Memory Card* which is amazing considering it is a launch price. PS Vita (Wi-Fi only) with Uncharted: Golden Abyss and 4GB Memory Card for PS Vita - Geekay Games
So anyone making a trip to Dubai this season is in luck 

For 19k we just get the console here > Nextworld sells it for 1000discount (lowest as of now) . Else where it is 20k. -*Just the console - PS Vita*


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jan 31, 2012)

my friends dad is in dubai... hope so he will visit india in march... m so excited....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Feb 6, 2012)

psvita will retail for  rs 19000 for wi-fi only and rs 23000 for wifi+3g
sony is one money ****** company

*MOD edit: Do not use expletives. You're feelings can be conveyed without tarnishing yourself in an attempt to tarnish others.*


----------



## Sarath (Feb 6, 2012)

Adding a Spreadsheet and price list across US, UAE and India


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm lovin it  Oh god, how much items I'll have to buy. (already many items lined up )


----------



## pratzgh1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Its overpriced. Better to get a PS3 at that price!


----------



## Rohan_B (Feb 7, 2012)

*PS Vita Pricing Revealed In India.(Disappointing)*

The Pricing of the Highly Anticipated Playstation Vita(The Successor to the PSP) is out and believe me it is not gonna make you happy. 
The 3G+WiFi Model of The PS Vita is priced at a whooping Rs. 25,000 while the WiFi only model is priced at Rs. 19,900.
And If that was not all, the pricing of the games will start from Rs. 2100 all the way upto Rs. 2800.
It is expected to release in the third week of February.

So, are you still going to get it?
Links-
Flipkart.com: Sony PS Vita (Wi-Fi): Gaming Console
Flipkart.com: Sony PS Vita 3G+Wifi: Gaming Console
Ps vita : Buy in India @ Flipkart.com
Flipkart.com: Uncharted: Golden Abyss: Game: PS Vita


----------



## noob (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: PS Vita Pricing Revealed In India.(Disappointing)*

ha ha..who now plays on PSP ? High end mobile phones /tablets are getting close.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: PS Vita Pricing Revealed In India.(Disappointing)*

Hmm... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/149499-ps-vita-discussion-thread.html


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 7, 2012)

20K for handheld gaming device= fail.



pratzgh1 said:


> Its overpriced. Better to get a PS3 at that price!



Exactly my thinking. ~20K for a handheld gaming device could be considered as failed attempt to catch up the market.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 7, 2012)

20k for handheld and 16k for console. Now that is fail!

Nevertheless I am hopefully getting it  (stress hopefully)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 7, 2012)

Sarath said:


> 20k for handheld and 16k for console. Now that is fail!
> 
> Nevertheless I am hopefully getting it  (stress hopefully)



Add me along with your hope


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 26, 2012)

I really don't understand the point of having two joy/flick sticks. Why does it have two of them?


----------



## nims11 (Mar 26, 2012)

eg.. in hack and slash games, one for movement and other for camera control


----------



## Sarath (Mar 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Add me along with your hope






Spoiler



*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Snapbucket/274E85B6-orig.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 26, 2012)

^Is it yours?


----------



## Sarath (Mar 26, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> I really don't understand the point of having two joy/flick sticks. Why does it have two of them?



People who owned the PSP cried to death for a second analog stick. So Sony humbly obliged. Also it's really helpful in many games and brings the experience close to the Playstation3


----------



## Sarath (Mar 26, 2012)

*NOW* 


Spoiler



*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Snapbucket/274E85B6-orig-1.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 26, 2012)

lol I was kidding man 

Its a piece of beauty! I really envy you  I will have to ask my bro today itself 

btw is it yet available in India ?


----------



## Sarath (Mar 26, 2012)

Of course it is available here but for an albeit overpriced 20k for the WiFi version. 

Cheapest is on letsbuy for 18.5k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 26, 2012)

And you got it for?


----------



## Sarath (Mar 26, 2012)

12.5k from US and with a free memory card.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2012)

So which all game did you get for it?
I dont think its worth spending so much.Plus each game cost above 2k


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sarath said:


> People who owned the PSP cried to death for a second analog stick. So Sony humbly obliged. Also it's really helpful in many games and brings the experience close to the Playstation3



Well even I owned a PSP but maybe with my personal experience I never felt the  need for another stick. BTW how is it your vita working and what all games did you play in this till now?


----------



## Sarath (Mar 28, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> So which all game did you get for it?
> I dont think its worth spending so much.Plus each game cost above 2k



I started with Rayman Origins, beautiful game and still playing it. 
Also got two mini games- Escape Plan and Mutant Blob attack. Fun for short casual gaming. 

Don't get much time to play on it. Buying UC next.


----------



## Sarath (Mar 28, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Well even I owned a PSP but maybe with my personal experience I never felt the  need for another stick. BTW how is it your vita working and what all games did you play in this till now?



I don't have a PSP so can't comment on that. But the second snub was praised so much by users and even reviewers in big gaming sites which made it look like a big deal. Personally I find it pretty useful for FPS games. I don't see how they can be played without the second analog stick. Also someone else was tellin it helps in GOW since it adds "rolling" now to Kratos. 

What you should really be asking is about the rear touchpad


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sarath said:


> I don't have a PSP so can't comment on that. But the second snub was praised so much by users and even reviewers in big gaming sites which made it look like a big deal. Personally I find it pretty useful for FPS games. I don't see how they can be played without the second analog stick. Also someone else was tellin it helps in GOW since it adds "rolling" now to Kratos.
> 
> What you should really be asking is about the rear touchpad



Hey is FIFA 12 available in the vita?


----------



## Sarath (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah there is a Fifa for Vita. 2012 I guess.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Yeah there is a Fifa for Vita. 2012 I guess.



Would love to see FIFA in vita.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 29, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Well even I owned a PSP but maybe with my personal experience I never felt the  need for another stick. BTW how is it your vita working and what all games did you play in this till now?



When playing games like MGS, syphon filter, etc, it was PITA to use the analog stick and the d-pad the same time.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 8, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Hey is FIFA 12 available in the vita?



yep it is,but its simply called
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
FIFA


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 9, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> I really don't understand the point of having two joy/flick sticks. Why does it have two of them?



I really don't understand WHY you don't want two of them

Why do you want one of them?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 17, 2012)

who's the 3G carrier for psvita in india?


----------



## Sarath (Apr 17, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> who's the 3G carrier for psvita in india?



Every carrier which offers 3G. This is India, not US, we choose our own carriers and needless to mention everyone is on GSM except a few.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 17, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Every carrier which offers 3G. This is India, not US, we choose our own carriers and needless to mention everyone is on GSM except a few.


ok,so is it just as simple as getting a vodafone sim with a 3g plan and stuffing it in to a psvita(PSVITA  uses SIM's right?)?
i'm planning to get a 3G vita by May


----------



## Sarath (Apr 17, 2012)

Although theoratically that is the case, it is always wise to ask other Vita owners to see what they are using and if they are facing any problems. 

Just ask, you never know, maybe BSNL, Airtel, Aircel, DoCoMo or Voda, someone might screw up.


----------



## Raziel (May 5, 2012)

Fifa looks gorgeous on the Vita
I'm planning to get one.


----------



## novas242001 (May 9, 2012)

Honestly, I think the iOS platform is a much better and affordable handheld gaming device/console. With the accessories available and the price, it is almost in par with the PS Vita. Android platform is great too, but there are very limited games with big names. For instance, the iPod Touch is light, thin and very very portable. Games are way cheaper than Vita too.


----------



## gump (May 16, 2012)

Whats the use of 3g version of the VITA other than fast online gaming ? does it have any other purpose.... which cannot be done through WIFI ?


----------



## Sarath (May 16, 2012)

gump said:


> Whats the use of 3g version of the VITA other than fast online gaming ? does it have any other purpose.... which cannot be done through WIFI ?



Online MP on the move (which is bad due to our poor 3G speeds)
DLs and stuff on the move

that's all...

3G is just Wifi one the move.

Only feature it truly adds is GPS.



novas242001 said:


> Honestly, I think the iOS platform is a much better and affordable handheld gaming device/console. With the accessories available and the price, it is almost in par with the PS Vita. Android platform is great too, but there are very limited games with big names. For instance, the iPod Touch is light, thin and very very portable. Games are way cheaper than Vita too.



iOS is good but not better. 

You got a Chevy beat, cheap, efficient, zippy, fast enough and easier to run
then you have a Chevrolet Camaro, a beast, fast, inefficient fuel guzzler and a monster.

People will choose what they like. iOS is good for casual gaming but beyond that, it just fails.


----------



## GamingManiac (Aug 3, 2012)

If onlythey could reduce the prices,i would go for it.Sony has got everything right with the ps vita,right from the hardware to the variety of control options,except the pricing,of course


----------



## GamingManiac (Aug 7, 2012)

gaming on a mobile platform like the ios or android are meant for the large section of casual gamers who get their fix by slinging birds.They can never be a substitute for the core gaming crowd.No one can say which one is better.Its just that they are meant for two completely different people.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 25, 2012)

PS-Vita sales are lagging this gen and its only due to lack of a strong gaming library. Sony has admitted that they are having a difficult time getting enough 3rd party developers on board to develop exclusively for vita. Android and ios are also giving tough competition in the casual handheld market and games like modern combat and novo 3 are setting graphical benchmarks in the handheld gaming segment.

So Liverpool, UK-based Ripstone based indie developers have joined hands with sony in making quality titles for handheld and they have garnered good name in this segment in the past.

Read *here* to know more.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 25, 2012)

I have heard you cannot use 3G version for playing multiplayer games on the run.
You can only play multiplayer on wifi, is this true.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 26, 2012)

PSOne classics support from 28th Aug. Been waiting for that forever.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 13, 2012)

Cool..bought a PSVITA 3G+WIFI version last week..Lack of games n apps is a real problem  
I don't know what Sony is doing..


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2013)

I knew it was destined to fail. Featured in Tomshardware's "21 Consoles And Handhelds That Crashed And Burned".

21 Consoles And Handhelds That Crashed And Burned


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2016)

OK...so i have a query now

*Q: Can we play from PSvita backups shared from friends or does it work only for owner only ?*


----------

